# got a garage to work with,need HELP with setup



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

hi
ive got a garage to work with & grow a nice crop,im pretty new to growing as im only 2 weeks into my 1st grow in another place which is hydoponics.

this garage setup will also be hydro..

do i kit the garage out with a load of growTents or is there another way ?

how much lighting will i need ?

how many plants do you think i should grow in the garage ?

major help needed as im jumping staright in the deepend i know,but with all help of you guys it could be a nice crop

please help

thanks...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 2, 2010)

This is a big undertaking, homey. Hope you are ready.

Grow tents? No way. Flat white paint the inside of the garage or hand panda film

Lighting depends on sq ft, how many?

Number of plants depends, lets work on set up first.

I just started a new room, you can see below. Has a sketch too.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 2, 2010)

GL bud


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 2, 2010)

"whats your budget" shoud be the first reply to this post...if you answer that i can prolly walk you through every step...we gotta figure out your method/medium and how much $$$ you're willing to invest into this venture lol.


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

hi guys
ill get all the details for everyone later,ill go take some measurements etc..

please continue to follow & help me out,as i need everyones help,im already absolute buzzin with the reply ive had already,this is going to be a goodin i can feel it.

shold have all details about 7pm

thanks guys


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> This is a big undertaking, homey. Hope you are ready.
> 
> Grow tents? No way. Flat white paint the inside of the garage or hand panda film
> 
> ...


 
wow i love your grows to the MAX!!!

please come back at 7pm as i could definatly take some advise from you & would be much aprecaited


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> "whats your budget" shoud be the first reply to this post...if you answer that i can prolly walk you through every step...we gotta figure out your method/medium and how much $$$ you're willing to invest into this venture lol.


 
again wow another amazing grow that you done,im completly jeoulous,hope you can come back later on tonight and give me some advise on my garage setup

thanks m8


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 2, 2010)

i do this full time...my hours are flexible lol....i started a grow when i first found this site, not knowing anything but gut instincts and these folks walked me trogh to a very nice first harvest....your in a good place at MP.


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i do this full time...my hours are flexible lol....i started a grow when i first found this site, not knowing anything but gut instincts and these folks walked me trogh to a very nice first harvest....your in a good place at MP.


 
thanks m8 much apreciated & hope all you guys can pass some off that knowledge onto me

many thanks


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

hi guys
just been to check out garage & take some measurements.

the garage is 2.5m x 3m  & 2m high

the garage is not the best built garage ive seen,it will definatly need some kind of installation,so hopefully someone can work with me on how to insulate the garage .

also working with the measurements i have above,is it possible to tell how much equipment,lighting etc..  i will need

also i will be going hydroponic & NOT soil.

if anyone needs any other info please just ask as im new to all this


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

hi again
just been thinking about how to insulating the garage,as all the gaps need filling in around the roof,so theres alot of draft.

is there something i can use to fill in all the gaps ?

i was thinking off plasterboarding all the garage,but just thinking of the cost as ive got to get most off my equipment as well

any ideas ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, 8x9.5x6.5,

1: I would go with 4-600 watt ballasts or 3-1k ballasts both with bulbs, HPS

2: Can the room be painted? If not look up panda film

4:Ventilation, I would get 1, 8" Vortex fan with carbon filter for exhaust. 2, 4" or 6" fans to cool lights in hoods.

5: What type of hydro set-up?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 2, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ok, 8x9.5x6.5,
> 
> 1: I would go with 4-600 watt ballasts or 3-1k ballasts both with bulbs, HPS
> 
> ...


see why i asked about budget ? lol...all this can be done with 6" inch fans but that's the only cheap thing i can see...plus i just burned some fresh hash so everything is kinda funny.


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ok, 8x9.5x6.5,
> 
> 1: I would go with 4-600 watt ballasts or 3-1k ballasts both with bulbs, HPS
> 
> ...


 
hi m8
i will look into panda film,ill serach it in google as i have no idea what it is,also the garage probably could be painted but there will still be all gaps around the roof,which could be a problem.

i will get an 8" fan & carbon filter,also ill get 2 6" fans,with the lights i will go with the 600w lights,i alraedy have a spare one so ill just need another 3

also about the hydro setup,i really dont know what type of setup it is ill be doing as ive only been growing for about 1 week,ive attached pictures of my 1st grow i have going at the minute,which is in a 1.2m x 1.2m x2m buddha tent

please note the picture for anyone that is reading this is only for the grow ive got up |& running & not the garage setup


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> see why i asked about budget ? lol...all this can be done with 6" inch fans but that's the only cheap thing i can see...plus i just burned some fresh hash so everything is kinda funny.


 
hi yes i might just need to slightly budget as the 600w lights are about 100 pounds each,also the 8" fans cost about 120 pounds.

ive just paid nearly 900 pounds for my other setup in the buddha tent with the 4 plants growing in it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 2, 2010)

Dank is not cheap to buy or produce


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Dank is not cheap to buy or produce


 
hi m8
could you give me your opinion on what i need for my setup lights etc..

thanks


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 2, 2010)

imo you have a nice room already put 6 babies in there and away you go, JMO


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 2, 2010)

Most of it is above, lights, ventilation, exhaust/filter. Don't forget about fresh air in or CO2. Cheaper way is another 6" fan in for air. Here are some other decisions you need to research,

Nutrient Line
pest regime

lmk


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 3, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> imo you have a nice room already put 6 babies in there and away you go, JMO


 
hi m8

thanks for the reply,i was thinking of throwing more than 6 plants in the garage,as ive got a hydro grow with a buddha tent 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 & i have 4 plants in there (under `grow journal ` powerplant x 4,)

thanks m8


----------

